# Clippers



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on clippers. I don't need anything fancy for show grooming, just want to clip my long coated gsd for the summer. Something relatively inexpensive that will still get the job done.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You really shouldn't cut the hair. The long coat insulates the dog.

I've also heard that dogs with fur (not HAIR) that cut clipped sometimes do not grow the hair back. Or it grows back a different texture.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I would just comb it out and leave it be.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I did a belly trim on Barker the Younger last year. I didn't want to take her main coat but after recovering from mange, she had loads of hair EVERYWHERE! The belly clip kept the insulation part of most of her coat & gave her a belly that was quick and easy to cool.
I bought a pair of human hair clippers at Tuesday Morning - I don't use them very often but they sure did the job. They also worked for Barker the Younger when she needed a "butt clip" They're not going to get heavy use so they should last for quite a while.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I would not recommend shaving her down either. Yes dogs with long hair have that hair for a reason. Unless she has a medical reason like hot spots or sores on her body that need to be kept clear. 

I would recommend a master groomer stripper from pet edge for your LH buy the 6 or 8 as these are for course coats. 
http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=45282


I use the master groomer stripper as my GSD has both normal hair and Longer hair on her body and the furminator just does not cut it.


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

Is it really that bad to use a trimmer to trim your GSD's hair? My girl has hot spots and some sores on her and I thought it would be a good idea to trim her up a little.

Not talking about shaving her down, just trimming her, she's got a lot of scraggly hair and I wanted to clean her up a little.

Is this not a good idea?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Rather than starting a new thread, I have a question in regards to grooming a VERY matted LH gsd's tail.... any advice, suggestions on any products that would help loosen uncoat that has become matted with the long hair?? This poor dogs whole tail is like a banana, one solid matt. It appears all the loose undercoat has become entwined with the long tail hair along with debris and dirt. I can pick a little bit at a time with a rake, but I'm on time schedule to get her washed and groomed tomorrow and ready for transport on Thurs. She's been kenneled a ways from my home so haven't been able to start working on her. Are there any products that can be used to help loosen the old undercoat entwined in the hair??? Help!... gotta get her groomed in a hurry tomorrow and I really don't want to shave her tail!!! The rest of her body is alright.. just her tail!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

YEs. Cornstarch. Be generous - Work it through very thoroughly then use a matt splitter. Then begin working it out. This really does work although no one wants to believe it.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok..thanks for the suggestion.. I'll give it a try. Sort of wondered if a dry powder might work, but was afraid to give it an experimental try... so I appreciate the information!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

I have also heard about cornstarch...please let us know how it worked out.


----------

